# Acti-Mil and CH16



## Steve_M (Sep 26, 2016)

Do you use Act-Mil with CH16?
Reason I ask is they recommend to not inoculate with OptiMalo but to add directly to wine?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2016)

I do use OptiMalo (MLF nutirent) but no Act-Mil with CH16 and yes they both get added directly to the wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 26, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> Do you use Act-Mil with CH16?
> Reason I ask is they recommend to not inoculate with OptiMalo but to add directly to wine?



Just curious: who is 'they'? 

Maybe that's why I was not successful with my Chilean wines this spring - I rehydrated with Acti-ML first.


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 26, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just curious: who is 'they'?
> 
> Maybe that's why I was not successful with my Chilean wines this spring - I rehydrated with Acti-ML first.


Manufacturer and posted on MoreWine website product description.
Jim I did confuse the two in my original question. What I was unsure of was whether or not to use Opti-Malo.


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 26, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I do use OptiMalo (MLF nutirent) but no Act-Mil with CH16 and yes they both get added directly to the wine.


Mike your right I mis spoke about Acti-Mil/ Opti Malo. Of course after I purchased enough Acti-Mil to inoculate is when I read with this strain of ML you add directly to wine. It was the Opti-Malo was unsure of. I added ML last night will need to add Opti-Malo now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 26, 2016)

If your nutrient regimen was spot on during alcoholic fermentation, there won't be much left for the MLB. Were it my wine, I'd be adding the Opti-Malo.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2016)

I have always added the Opti Malo first, stirred well to get int dissolved into the wine, then poured in the CH16 and stirred gently to get it suspended.


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll get this right one of these times. I added CH16 last night, with a good nights sleep realized I should probably add Opti Malo. Which I did just now on my lunch break,so hopefully those little buggers are happier now.


----------



## MisterEd (Sep 28, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> If your nutrient regimen was spot on during alcoholic fermentation, there won't be much left for the MLB. Were it my wine, I'd be adding the Opti-Malo.



I thought the nutrient requirements for bacteria were different from what yeasts require?


----------

